# Mexico Reviews for July 2007



## KristinB (Jul 7, 2007)

*Updated:*

Occidental Grand Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Pamela Fuller

Club Cascadas de Baja
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Glenn Jacoby

Hacienda del Mar Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Idil Iderman

RHC/Park Royal Cozumel
Cozumel
Review by: Name Withheld

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Reviews by: Name Withheld and John Zenie


----------



## KristinB (Jul 14, 2007)

*Updated:*

 Villa Vera Hotel & Racquet Club
Acapulco
Review by: William and Paula Star Carneal 

Ixtapa Palace Resort
Ixtapa
Review by: William and Paula Star Carneal 

Premiere Vacation Club at Sea of Cortez Beach Club
Nuevo Guaymas
Review by: Kathleen Cook

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Reviews by: Suzanne & Sam Menke


----------



## KristinB (Jul 21, 2007)

*Updated:*

Costa de Oro Beach Club
Mazatlan
Review by: Name Withheld

Playa del Sol Costa Sur
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

Mayan Palace Puerto Penasco
Puerto Penasco
Review by: Name Withheld

Moon Palace
Cancun
Reviews by: Paul Casquarelli

Marina Fiesta Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Karen Gunderson

The Royal Caribbean
Cancun
Review by: Barbara & Martin Einhorn

Royal Villas
Mazatlan
Reviews by: Pamela Fuller


----------



## KristinB (Jul 31, 2007)

*Updated:*

The Royal Islander
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld

Club Casa Maya
Cancun
Review by: Ken Rabidou

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Review by: Susan Bausch

Coral Princess Club
Cozumel
Reviews by: Ronald Sills


----------

